
Strange seismic waves were picked up circling the globe on November 11 - jaboutboul
https://www.news.com.au/technology/environment/strange-seismic-waves-were-picked-up-circling-the-globe-on-november-11-now-seismologists-are-trying-to-figure-out-why/news-story/7332f57a824432fd559bed6f2d8b7b1e
======
simonblack
Undersea landslide?

